# Rod transporting



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

Was curious how other members transport their rods like their longer centerpin or spey and switch rods. It gets a little annoying breaking down and setting up every time I go out.

Thanks.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

Depends on what you drive. Roof rack rod holders are nice but are not cheap. I have also seen holders people have for inside an SUV. The replace the center head rest in the back two seats.


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

F150 supercab 6.5ft box


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm a part of the dads with minivans club. Nice long cloth ceiling. I'm planning to sew some simple Velcro loops up there in the next few days for my rods. I'll come back with an update on how well it worked.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I went from owning a four door hatch back Focus that would fit 9ft rods from back to windshield full length. I would stick a wool hunting sock on the end over the rod tips to stop them rattling against the windshield. It worked great. Now I have a full size F-150 super cab, with a short bed. How I went from a compaçt càr to full size truck and NOW have to break down rods is beyond me. Lol


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

I have seen some rigged pvc rod vaults that might work for you. A friend of mine calls his mini van the best truck he's ever owned.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I rig up my 11 foot switch rod, attache the lure to the first guide on the third section and then separate sections 2 and 3. Reel up the slack line and put it in my escape. drive to where I want to fish, connect and I am on my way.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

>> A friend of mine calls his mini van the best truck he's ever owned. <<

He's right!! "Trout-mobiles" 1-3 were all mini vans. Great interior volume and accessibility--I'd still be doing it if Chrysler made one with AWD. 

I'm in the transition to a 6.5 bed 4WD truck-- understand Swampbuckster's comments as well. I could fly into somewhere (and have frequently), pick up a cheapy rental car and still have more room (length, actually) for rods than I will in the pickup.

In the minivan, I could take up to a 9 ft rod without breaking it apart. After that, I'd take it down as little as possible and wind the line up tight. A couple of rubber bands (or dollar store hair bands) will help keep the line from wrapping around and becoming a a bigger mess. First two vans, I kept the rods across a few bars I had secured near the ceiling (like a "rodloft"). In the latest van, I made a "false floor" that allows me to stash rods under it. They go across the "width" dimension of the van and there's room for a 9 ft fly rod in two pieces. For CP or Spey. I use some of the smallest bungees and secure them along the length of the roof. 

Just ordered a shell for the (new, to me anyway) truck and will figure out something for that.

HTH..


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> I went from owning a four door hatch back Focus that would fit 9ft rods from back to windshield full length. I would stick a wool hunting sock on the end over the rod tips to stop them rattling against the windshield. It worked great. Now I have a full size F-150 super cab, with a short bed. How I went from a compaçt càr to full size truck and NOW have to break down rods is beyond me. Lol


Haha almost same as me 2004 svt 2 door focus to f150 super cab.


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and ideas.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

happydj said:


> Haha almost same as me 2004 svt 2 door focus to f150 super cab.


'05 Focus to a '03 F 150. Lol


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm considering installing a sliding rear window on the cab, as I have a sliding window on the front of my cap. Then I could open both sliders and fit full length rods. Although it may get a little drafty during winter steelhead season but think it would be worth it.


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm leasing mine, though some of the various breakdown options a few of the guys mentioned sound like possibilities


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

happydj said:


> F150 supercab 6.5ft box


That's a pricey rod holder!


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah pricey, but I have enjoyed it so far. Though a roof rack and a custom made rod box maybe the way to go.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> I'm considering installing a sliding rear window on the cab, as I have a sliding window on the front of my cap. Then I could open both sliders and fit full length rods. Although it may get a little drafty during winter steelhead season but think it would be worth it.


They make a little inflatable vinyl gasket for that... (or used to...)

Edit: Yep, ebay has 'em for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

RobW said:


> They make a little inflatable vinyl gasket for that... (or used to...)
> 
> Edit: Yep, ebay has 'em for under 20 bucks.


Interesting. This may be the ticket. I use to change out rear windows all the time in all the late 80s and 90s F-150s I owned. It was a pretty simple swap. I'll have to take a look at my 03 and see if they've made it a major hassle or not.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

For guys who can fit it, I own and use a clear Creek case. Allows you to keep your two piece 13' rod rigged with reel, lined, rigged, etc. Works great for me, is protected, and just throw into the bed of my truck.


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jul 23, 2007)

cosborn said:


> I'm a part of the dads with minivans club. Nice long cloth ceiling. I'm planning to sew some simple Velcro loops up there in the next few days for my rods. I'll come back with an update on how well it worked.


Old style Cherokee here. I took aluminum angle iron from HD, cut a small section on each end and screwed them to a longer piece across the roof in a I---------I shape. Tucked the ends between the headliner and plastic upper trim. Add some Velcro loops. Need 2 racks, rod goes over front one, behind visors, and Velcro's to the bottom of the rear rack. I can fit up to a 8' rod this way before the tip contacts the dash at the bottom of the windshield.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

W


AdamBradley said:


> For guys who can fit it, I own and use a clear Creek case. Allows you to keep your two piece 13' rod rigged with reel, lined, rigged, etc. Works great for me, is protected, and just throw into the bed of my truck.


Adam, what do those run? Sounds feasible for my center pin and casting rod. But hafta figure something out when I plug fish six rods.


----------

